# Viv stacks



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey guys, atm i'm looking into getting a viv stack built. It needs to house my three current snakes, plus future purchases (at this rate i'll need 2 or 3)

but anyways my question is this(for the time being).. How much would it cost, roughly for a viv stack that comprises of four vivs. Each viv needs to be 4ft by 2ft by 2ft..If done vertically i couldn't fit anymore vivs in what with the ceiling being in the way.

This is the only way i've seen them done tho, i wasnt sure if people had done ones with like two vivs on the bottom so 8ft long, with the vivs stacked two at a time..if i'm making any sense??

Not bothered on wood in all honesty. Would like to keep the cost down as much as possible if i'm honest. All replies welcome as i'm clueless.n the only ones i've found on the net have been three stacked at the highest


Katie


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

have you tried Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists

They do a range of vivs and stacks but if you dont see what you want they can work off of your own designs.

Stuart


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Make your own im guna make my own very soon !!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

make my own? my poor snakes wouldn't be very safe..i'm horrendous at diy..seriously, no understatement. I made a wooden box at school a long time ago..n somehow that managed to collapse :|

cheers for hte link will have a look now, just wanted a price idea really. We're weighing up whether a viv stack, or a racking system with RUBS would be better.. suppose RUB's would take up much less room. But are there any that'd give the same sort of space for the snakes? i can only find the 64litre ones in sets with much smaller ones. Only ones i can find seperate are the 50litres. Had different opinions on whether those are big enough for adult corns tho.
(plus hoping to get a BRB in the forseable future..thinkin ahead in regards to the viv stack really, as two of my corns are only wee hatchlings )

Katie


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> make my own? my poor snakes wouldn't be very safe..i'm horrendous at diy..seriously, no understatement. I made a wooden box at school a long time ago..n somehow that managed to collapse :|
> 
> cheers for hte link will have a look now, just wanted a price idea really. We're weighing up whether a viv stack, or a racking system with RUBS would be better.. suppose RUB's would take up much less room. But are there any that'd give the same sort of space for the snakes? i can only find the 64litre ones in sets with much smaller ones. Only ones i can find seperate are the 50litres. Had different opinions on whether those are big enough for adult corns tho.
> (plus hoping to get a BRB in the forseable future..thinkin ahead in regards to the viv stack really, as two of my corns are only wee hatchlings )
> ...




LOL Just a fort


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> make my own? my poor snakes wouldn't be very safe..i'm horrendous at diy..seriously, no understatement. I made a wooden box at school a long time ago..n somehow that managed to collapse :|
> 
> cheers for hte link will have a look now, just wanted a price idea really. We're weighing up whether a viv stack, or a racking system with RUBS would be better.. suppose RUB's would take up much less room. But are there any that'd give the same sort of space for the snakes? i can only find the 64litre ones in sets with much smaller ones. Only ones i can find seperate are the 50litres. Had different opinions on whether those are big enough for adult corns tho.
> (plus hoping to get a BRB in the forseable future..thinkin ahead in regards to the viv stack really, as two of my corns are only wee hatchlings )
> ...


 
you'd have no problem building one yourself really and it'd be pretty cheap, a lot cheaper than paying for one. 
Probably cost about £120 + runners and glass.


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

Katie...i will keep you posted but if all is well, we are going to be making a big order of vivs from nds aquatics....if we do i will let you know, and ask them the prices for four 4x2x2 vivs


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

PM'd you.
Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Cheers for that Claire. Much appreciated. See in theory i'd like to fit as many vivs as possible into the 8ft long(max) by 2 ft wide floor space..But for now i suppose we should just buy for the current snakes lol.

Markandwend pm incoming..as soon as i can sort of sketch what i mean lol


Katie


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you've got microsoft excel its great for drawing viv plans. You can use the grid boxes to scale it.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

i've just done a very poor job on paint lol.
hadn't even thought of excel 

here they are for all n sundry to mock hehe 
















< possibly room for this to be sat off the ground on like a table or something. To be honest i prefer idea one, as it saves us floor space..was just thinking with idea two theres more room for vivs in future.. (god i really am addicted this is scary)


Katie


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bl**dy women :Na_Na_Na_Na: you've more room for more vivs with option one.  With option 2 you've gone 2ft high on each viv so it's 4ft in total, stacking again on top of them will only let you get another 1 on each side so a total of 6 vivs at a total of 6ft high.
Option 1 gives you the option to put another identical stack next to it to give a total of 8 vivs.

you might as well go the whole hog and go 8ft long and 6 & a bit feet high and do all 8 vivs at once. If you have it built especially as 1 unit it'd be cheaper than buying more vivs to add onto it.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

hmmm, ok admittedly i hadn't thought of that! lol

this is why i said i shouldn't make it myself. i'm an absolute fruit loop with anything technical.

Hmm gettin all eight vivs made at once, may make the other half have a coronary lol. Although i wouldn't mind knowing quotes for the first style..n then the eight one too. (course how i'd get an 8ft long viv stack through the front door remains questionable lol)



Katie


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

the top one would cost £250 and the bottom one would cost £240. when you divide these into four it works out at £60-£62.50 per viv
plus im in hartlepool so pick up would be easy.
please pm me if interested





Katiexx said:


> i've just done a very poor job on paint lol.
> hadn't even thought of excel
> 
> here they are for all n sundry to mock hehe
> ...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ah cheers for that, i'll go call the other half now see what he says


Katie


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

be easier getting somebody to make it in your house for you. They can get the wood cut at B&Q or Homebase and knock it together. Basically once you've got the outer frame done it'll look summat like this (this is 5ft long and 6ft high)









once you've got the wood cut it's a case of making a box like above. Then just putting the back on.. an 8*6 piece of hardboard should be flexible enough to bend round doorways or a few smaller pieces with joining strips. Pin that to the back and then put shelves and boards on for the glass runners.








(i put the back on last)

once you're at that stage they'll just need to put the partitions in to seperate them into right sized vivs, add vents, glass and lighting bits and bobs.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> (i put the back on last)
> 
> once you're at that stage they'll just need to put the partitions in to seperate them into right sized vivs, add vents, glass and lighting bits and bobs.


 
loving the can of lager on the shelf already lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

haha, this is my first viv i built..


meko_D/Dragon - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

as you can tell lager is an important part of viv building.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> haha, this is my first viv i built..
> 
> 
> meko_D/Dragon - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> ...


 
love the fact that nearly all pics have a can in somewhere. its like wheres wally but with carling. lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i do most of my best work pissed. If me or my partner in crime need any DIY doing there's a crate of lager there. 
fitted carpets -pissed
laminated floors - pissed
tiled kitchen floors - pissed
did my decking - pissed
garden fence - pissed
my pergola - pissed
re painted a house - pissed
build a wardrobe on top of my viv - pissed

i painted my bathroom sober and messed it up.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> i do most of my best work pissed. If me or my partner in crime need any DIY doing there's a crate of lager there.
> fitted carpets -pissed
> laminated floors - pissed
> tiled kitchen floors - pissed
> ...


 
i do all the work for myself with a few cans, but for other ppl i stay away from the drink lol. and yeah, sober painting goes to s**t for me too lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lol u 2 crack me up. T'other half has told me to ask how long, roughly it would take to build (won't be till next month that we'd be getting it i don't think) And said is that price including ventilation and glass doors..n he asked how much extra it'd be to have the lamp holders (god i dont even know technical names for these!) put in.

Also gettin told that 4ft by 2ft by 2ft is a bit unnecessary for corns. But there will be a brb in there too..so that should work out okay, shouldn't it?


Katie


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> lol u 2 crack me up. T'other half has told me to ask how long, roughly it would take to build (won't be till next month that we'd be getting it i don't think) And said is that price including ventilation and glass doors..n he asked how much extra it'd be to have the lamp holders (god i dont even know technical names for these!) put in.
> 
> Also gettin told that 4ft by 2ft by 2ft is a bit unnecessary for corns. But there will be a brb in there too..so that should work out okay, shouldn't it?
> 
> ...


it is a little large but it should be fine, and ideal if ya move anything else into there aswell. that price includes vents and glass. 
for bulb holders to be installed into all 4 add £30 this should take me a full day to make once it is paid for.

thanks
dave


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ah cool thank you very much, Shall inform the other half and let him know.n will definately be in touch 


Katie


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> ah cool thank you very much, Shall inform the other half and let him know.n will definately be in touch
> 
> 
> Katie


 
thanks very much katie. nice to meet you

dave


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Meko said:


> i do most of my best work pissed. If me or my partner in crime need any DIY doing there's a crate of lager there.
> fitted carpets -pissed
> laminated floors - pissed
> tiled kitchen floors - pissed
> ...





davenoble said:


> i do all the work for myself with a few cans, but for other ppl i stay away from the drink lol. and yeah, sober painting goes to s**t for me too lol


So if I buy in a coupla crates will you guys build me some vivs? :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

we don't work that cheap.. we need kebabs or pizza as well :mf_dribble:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> we don't work that cheap.. we need kebabs or pizza as well :mf_dribble:


 
more of a parmo man meself.........


----------



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

Try these Vivexotic stackable vivariums reptile information topics. stackable vivariums / reptile housing


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

you can't buy direct off the vivexotic site, but try ebay for them!


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

davenoble said:


> more of a parmo man meself.........


Id never even herd of a parmo before i moved here, and now cat get enough of them!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I hadn't heard of them until two maybe three weeks ago when i moved here.. i've still not been brave enough to try them! T'other half didn't make them sound to appealing

Katie


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

U have to try parmos when u live over here :lol2:.
What do u think of Stockton then Katie?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Quiet lol if i'm honest. I came from near Manchester originally..there were lots of local pubs nearby, Co-ops (something which there don't appear to be any of here! :O) Not to mention the fantastic night life within Manchester itself..stockton is alot calmer lol..maybe that's just the part i live in, all the neighbours are elderly lol. Nowhere sells Muffins though  (buns/baps/barms whatever they call em here) what iwouldn't give for an oven bottom muffin (proper lancashire lass lol)

Katie


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

:lol2:, I come from Carlisle originally, some of the things they say and names for things over here, its like, WHAT??????


----------

